# Nick Knowles Rant



## oscarplu (24 Apr 2009)

Did anyone see Nick Knowles rant against cyclists on tv last night?? I couldnt stick the bloke before, but i dislike the trumped up, mouthy, arrogant T-T even more now!!!!!


----------



## accountantpete (24 Apr 2009)

Unfortunately missed it and not too sure who he is anyway - probably one of the overpaid nonentities that clutter up the BBC these days.


----------



## Goffins (24 Apr 2009)

oscarplu said:


> Did anyone see Nick Knowles rant against cyclists on tv last night?? I couldnt stick the bloke before, but i dislike the trumped up, mouthy, arrogant T-T even more now!!!!!



Did you sign up just to bash the mighty Knowles?


----------



## 4F (24 Apr 2009)

oscarplu said:


> Did anyone see Nick Knowles rant against cyclists on tv last night?? I couldnt stick the bloke before, but i dislike the trumped up, mouthy, arrogant T-T even more now!!!!!



Yes I did and ended up swearing at the TV before turning it off. What a **** 

Welcome by the way


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2009)

What did he have to say for himself then?


----------



## oscarplu (24 Apr 2009)

Thank god for that, thought i was the only person who had seen it, was beginning to wonder if i had dreamt it!!!!! Thanks for the welcome,,,, oh and by the way Goffins, i didnt join just to Bash the Mighty Knowles!!!! The only thing mighty about him is his great big fat gob!!!! I rest my case.


----------



## oscarplu (24 Apr 2009)

He went on and on all programme about how he detested and hated all cyclists!!!!


----------



## Randochap (24 Apr 2009)

On what show?

In the meantime, Here's where you can tell him how you feel about self-gratification artists who can't even ride a truck never mind a bicycle:

http://www.nickknowles.com/contact/


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Apr 2009)

This is from "It is not easy being green"

_Meet the carbon equivalent of Big Foot. Nick Knowles abhors buses ('they've destroyed London') and loathes trains ('far too expensive'). That said, he's giving the planet a much-needed breather by driving a hybrid car, even if it is a 4×4. *All the better to creep up on cyclists, or so he say*s. All in all, we would need five planets worth of food and energy if everyone lived like Knowles. With the odds of Earthlings discovering a habitable planet 1 in 1,000,000,000,000,000, you might want to start looking, Nick._


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2009)

He's an arrogant, self-regarding, smug twat. It is amazing how people like him get work on the TV


----------



## Arch (24 Apr 2009)

I used to quite like him, on DIYSOS.

Not any more. I'm thinking of actually complaining to the beeb, esp about the bit at the end where one of the gang said they were going to cycle home and he said "ok, you do that, and I'll run you over..." Thought I might include a link to that guy in Coventry who was killed when someone mounted the pavement to hit him...


----------



## Arch (24 Apr 2009)

Complaint sent:

"I would like to complain about the rant by Nick Knowles on DIYSOS about his apparent hatred of cyclists. While I am quite aware that there are bad cyclists out there who break the rules, those of us who don't do not deserve to be tarred with the same brush. I was particularly worried by the remark at the end, when one of the team said they were going to cycle home, and Mr Knowles make a remark along the lines of "you do that, and I'll run you over". 

Perhaps Mr Knowles would like to read the story in the following link about a man killed by a driver who mounted the pavement in order to hit him, and then explain how his remark is in any way funny, or justifiable.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...maging-wing-mirror-court-told-92746-23432533/

There are already a lot of very angry people out there in motor vehicles who think cyclists are 'fair game', without inflammatory remarks like those made by Mr Knowles. In any case, the policing of the roads is a matter for the police, not private individuals with an axe to grind. I'm sure he meant it all as a joke, but he might do well to consider that those of us who obey the rules do not wish to be on the recieving end of such lazy and potentially dangerous jibes."

All a bit off the cuff, but I've asked for a responce....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Apr 2009)

Good for you Arch. I am so glad I didn't watch that show last night as I would be hunting him down still today!!!!!


Arch said:


> Complaint sent:
> 
> "I would like to complain about the rant by Nick Knowles on DIYSOS about his apparent hatred of cyclists. While I am quite aware that there are bad cyclists out there who break the rules, those of us who don't do not deserve to be tarred with the same brush. I was particularly worried by the remark at the end, when one of the team said they were going to cycle home, and Mr Knowles make a remark along the lines of "you do that, and I'll run you over".
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillyfloss (24 Apr 2009)

Hi Arch.

I've been lurking on this site for a while now, just reading the threads and gleaning information. I bought my first bike about a month ago and I'm just starting out, in my forties, overweight and stopped smoking 3 months ago. Anyway, after that brief introduction, I just felt that I had to applaud you for complaining about Nick Knowles. I didn't see the programme, but from what you've said, his comments sound extremely irresponsible. Doe's this bloke have kids? do they ride a bike??? Learning to ride a bike is a landmark in a childs life and I only wish that when I learned to ride, I'd continued to do so into my adult life. I probably wouldn't have the figure of the marshmallow that I do now, if I had!!

I work as a driving examiner (please don't hold that against me) so I think i'm more aware of the problems that cyclists have from not only inconsiderate drivers, but from drivers who just don't appear to "see" anyone else on the road!

Hats off to you Arch, and if you could send me a link to the programme to watch, I'll be sending a complaint myself. 

Well..... that's my first post over with! Sorry if it was a bit "ranty". Oh... Hello all!


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2009)

I quite like him and I didn't take his rant that seriously. He was mainly complaining about red light jumpers and pavement cyclists. It's long been said on here that such cyclists give everyone a bad name and guess what, they do.

I found his rant quite amusing I'm afraid and I rather think you're all being a bit precious.

<puts tin hat on>


----------



## johnnyh (24 Apr 2009)

I just watched it on iPlayer... he rants against red light jumpers and pavement cyclists. Have to say fair comment, cause they get up my nostrils too.

I will say his comment at the end about "run him over on the way home" was a bit in poor taste given the Coventry cyclist and the many others who are subject to abuse from motorists, but taken in context of a bunch of "builders" having a pop at each other I didn't think it was threatening.

But fair play to you Arch for raising it. Anything that highlights safety for cyclists is good.


----------



## oscarplu (24 Apr 2009)

Nice one Arch


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Apr 2009)

Nick who?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2009)

yep, well done Arch, needed to be done


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 Apr 2009)

I agree, well done Arch....it'll be interesting to see what response (if any) you get!


----------



## 515mm (24 Apr 2009)

Well played Arch. Eloquent and to the point as always.

Hello and Welcome to Tillyfloss. You won't regret the change in lifestyle - I too, was marshmallow shaped. Not anymore!


----------



## asterix (25 Apr 2009)

I have sent a polite (yes, really it was polite) email. He comes across normally as a fairly ok guy, not one of yer Clarksons.


----------



## Cranky (25 Apr 2009)

Thanks for sending that, Arch.

Can't stand the bloke myself. I suppose producers think he has 'the common touch'.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Apr 2009)

If all those who agree with Arch send a complaint whether using his template or writing their own then the Beeb are more likely to do anything. If however they only receive one or two complaints they won't do anything to censure this twit or issue any sort of retraction or apology. To achieve anything complaints must be numerous so get sending.

Perhaps Arch could furnish us with the link or address to which he has fowarded his complaint.


----------



## Arch (25 Apr 2009)

Crankarm said:


> If all those who agree with Arch send a complaint whether using his template or writing their own then the Beeb are more likely to do anything. If however they only receive one or two complaints they won't do anything to censure this twit or issue any sort of retraction or apology. To achieve anything complaints must be numerous so get sending.
> 
> Perhaps Arch could furnish us with the link or address to which he has fowarded his complaint.



Arch just went to the BBC website and then SHE  used the Complaints link at the bottom of the page...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/

and sent it via the email link.

I know it was a pretty standard rant, and I too have my stuff to say about RLJers and pavement cyclists. But the point is that he just launched into 'cyclists' as if we were all like that, which is my real bugbear. And it may all have been builders' banter, but that show is not a private building site, and the remark wasn't just confined to people who know each other and can sort real from a laugh based on the person they know, it was also made in front of thousands of viewing public, some (many?) of whom will have thought "oh, yeah, that's funny, I should say stuff like that, and he's on telly, so he must be an ok guy to copy". It's minor, but it's the thin end of a wedge.

I'm more annoyed because actually, I always liked Nick Knowles, he came across as a bit blokey, but nice enough, and in the context of helping out the people on the show, caring about what he was doing. I know a lot of it may be a professional front, but he came across to me as OK, so I'm disappointed. I'd expect that sort of thing from Clarkson - indeed, I love Top Gear, and I just sort of zone out the crasser stuff. But DIYSOS is basically a family sort of show, and his remarks were out of place.

The show should be here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006pnjk

for a few days at least.


----------



## Lurker (25 Apr 2009)

Well done, Arch.

Remind me, what are the viewing figures for DIY SOS? Assuming it's not live - I'd never heard of this person or the programme before today - it looks like another lapse of BBC editorial judgement allowing NK's 'joke' to get an airing in public....


----------



## Rip Van (25 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> I quite like him and I didn't take his rant that seriously. He was mainly complaining about red light jumpers and pavement cyclists. It's long been said on here that such cyclists give everyone a bad name and guess what, they do.
> 
> I found his rant quite amusing I'm afraid and I rather think you're all being a bit precious.
> 
> <puts tin hat on>



+1


----------



## Array (28 Apr 2009)

Tillyfloss said:


> Hi Arch.
> 
> Doe's this bloke have kids? do they ride a bike??? Learning to ride a bike is a landmark in a childs life and I only wish that when I learned to ride, I'd continued to do so into my adult life.



He does have kids. A friend emailed him to ask for an apology about his comments and this is the email she got back from him. It does include and apology and shows why his dislike is directed towards RLJers and pavement riders too.

Email reply was as follows:


i am certainly happy to appologise to you and all careful cyclists but
having had a child hospitalised by a cyclist riding at night, on the wrong
side of the road, without lights who went thru a red light in order to hit
my daughter you can perhaps understand my anger at those who disregard the
rules of the road. my son was also hurt when bumped by a cyclist on the
pavement who couldnt be bothered to wait in the traffic
Nick


----------



## Will1985 (28 Apr 2009)

Not going to bother watching it, but some of the comments pasted on here make it sound like a Matthew Parris moment. Not cool.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2009)

rumour has it that Mr. Knowles has a teeny tiny penis, and that the 4x4 is a pathetic attempt to compensate. But I'd ask you not to spread that kind of thing around.....


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2009)

Array said:


> He does have kids. A friend emailed him to ask for an apology about his comments and this is the email she got back from him. It does include and apology and shows why his dislike is directed towards RLJers and pavement riders too.
> 
> Email reply was as follows:
> 
> ...



All he had to do is remember to make his rant about BAD cyclists. Not so very hard for a professional, I'd have thought. And that still doesn't excuse his "I'll run you over" comment at the end. That apology sounds rather forced and 'sour grapes' to me.

Also, if that's verbatim, he can't spell...


----------



## gavintc (29 Apr 2009)

Your style is excellent Arch - message delivered without the emotion or histrionics.


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Your style is excellent Arch - message delivered without the emotion or histrionics.



Thank you. It's how I'd always aim to be - if I could master it in real time as well, I'd be happy!

I'm always keen to point out that I'm well aware there are twats out there - I'm just not one of them (I hope!)


----------



## Crankarm (29 Apr 2009)

Array said:


> He does have kids. A friend emailed him to ask for an apology about his comments and this is the email she got back from him. It does include and apology and shows why his dislike is directed towards RLJers and pavement riders too.
> 
> Email reply was as follows:
> 
> ...



He has an axe to grind. Irrespective of his own experiences he shouldn't be using his position as a prime time TV presenter to make irresponsible comments encouraging motorists to run down cyclists. Period. I'm surprised his comments got past the editor(s), mind you following Wossgate, it doesn't surprise me at all as standards at the Beeb seem to have slipped.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2009)

By Knowles' logic, motorists should be very worried indeed, given the carnage (compared to accidents involving cyclists and pedestrians at least) that they wreak on pedestrians, especially young pedestrains.

I daresay lynch mobs are forming across the country to string up these motorised menaces.


----------



## asterix (30 Apr 2009)

No reply to my polite email. 

My opinion of Mr Knowles has now reached Matthew Parrish level. A little way to go before he hits Clarksonian depths, but not good.


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2009)

I've had a standard "we're looking into it please wait" type auto reply to mine...


----------



## Mortiroloboy (1 May 2009)

Arch said:


> Complaint sent:
> 
> "I would like to complain about the rant by Nick Knowles on DIYSOS about his apparent hatred of cyclists. While I am quite aware that there are bad cyclists out there who break the rules, those of us who don't do not deserve to be tarred with the same brush. I was particularly worried by the remark at the end, when one of the team said they were going to cycle home, and Mr Knowles make a remark along the lines of "you do that, and I'll run you over".
> 
> ...




Yes! I like the cut of your jib madam.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2011)

He's at it again, for anyone who's interested, on twitter;

"Another lunatic cyclist overtaking on inside almost causes an accident starts yellin at the driver. Told him it's his fault,now yellin at me"
http://twitter.com/#!/MrNickKnowles/status/25988323348582401

Which quickly degenerates into the usual "they have no lights..."

"Cyclists going thru red lights,no front lights in the dark, ridin on pavements, overtaking on the inside,yellin at drivers, London cyclists"
http://twitter.com/#!/MrNickKnowles/status/25988985989898240

Ending with the classic "behave yourselves or we'll run you over";

"Look as the arguement's turning abusive all I'm sayin is cyclists obey road laws & motorists won't get so miffed,I don't support bad drivers"
http://twitter.com/#!/MrNickKnowles/status/26060418145325056

Whilst undertaking is usually a bad idea, Knowles (who doesn't support "bad" drivers, remember) seems not to know that in slow traffic (surely the only condition in which the cyclist could have been "overtaking on the inside") drivers are advised to;
"be aware of cyclists and motorcyclists *who may be passing on either side" *in Highway Code rule 151, seeming, instead, to believe that cyclists are forbidden to pass on the inside.
*
*I sent a couple of polite contributions, firstly inviting him to ride with me on my commute and see whether the cyclists worried him more than the cars (no response). And secondly to advise him of the content of the Highway Code relating to filtering by cycles and motorcycles (no response). He did repost a couple of rather less polite messages (abuesive?) before posting the last item.

I felt quite abuesive myself by the end of the discussion, although I kept my less polite opinions unsaid.


----------



## Intelligenthamster (15 Jan 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson once remarked that all cyclists should have their heads crushed. Whether he thought that was still funny after Hammond's brain injury (which came later) I don't know, but from that day on he has just been "Jeremy Cla-" to me, that being the amount of time it takes me to find the remote and switch him off.

Well done Arch.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2011)

rich p said:


> He's an arrogant, self-regarding, smug twat. It is amazing how people like him get work on the TV



They're the basic qualifications for a meedja job aren't they?


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2011)

I actually made a twitter account just to post a reply , what a nkob


----------



## jayonabike (16 Jan 2011)

I saw Nick Knowles in Tescos once, all he did was look around to see who had recognized him. Twat.


----------



## Paul_L (16 Jan 2011)

didn't notice this a year ago, but add another name to the list of ignorant Z listers who's foolish comments appear to be lapped up by the majority of drivers who either think it's funny or justified to be aggresive around cyclists. Clarkson, James Martin and now perma tan Knowles. 

Just a shame we have to watch his programme as our lass thinks he's a bit of alright.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2011)

People! Just don't let this kind of thing upset you. Clarkson, the Cheftwat, Nigel Havers, Bonnie Greer, whoever. It is their loss. Absolutely their loss. They'll never know the joy of riding a bike.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2011)

Crackle said:


> I quite like him and I didn't take his rant that seriously. He was mainly complaining about red light jumpers and pavement cyclists. It's long been said on here that such cyclists give everyone a bad name and guess what, they do.
> 
> I found his rant quite amusing I'm afraid and I rather think you're all being a bit precious.
> 
> <puts tin hat on>



Maybe, but just look at the comments on any newspaper......

The trouble is that there are a significant minority of drivers who think like this and the actions of "Celebs" such as Knowles / Clarkson et al reinforce this attitude which is unhelpful.

The other question is whether it is an appropriate platform.... if it is a DIY programme, then using it as a platform to vent your own personal issues is unprofessional and an unacceptable abuse or the BBC's public service remit.


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2011)

Thought he was bearable, but if he's just another jumped up Clarkson/James Martin D list celebrity then he falls into the 'tool' category. 

There's a difference in lawless _London_ commuting cyclists and the rest of us normal cyclists. To despise them (cyclists) in general is pathetic just from seeing a RLJ, just another tunnel vision opinionated moron.


----------



## richyx (16 Jan 2011)

Nick Knowles: 

I cannot stand the bloke. 

What a waste of license payers money his slot on Watchdog DIY SOS is. It must cost a fortune to make.

He traipses around with his sidekick on motorbikes and even visits places like Spain tracking down "Rogues" who in the end just ignore him or tell him to F**ck Off 

I think I know who he is now


----------



## Crackle (16 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Maybe, but just look at the comments on any newspaper......
> 
> The trouble is that there are a significant minority of drivers who think like this and the actions of "Celebs" such as Knowles / Clarkson et al reinforce this attitude which is unhelpful.
> 
> The other question is whether it is an appropriate platform.... if it is a DIY programme, then using it as a platform to vent your own personal issues is unprofessional and an unacceptable abuse or the BBC's public service remit.




That was several months ago. I have moved on from 'like' to 'intense dislike'. Fickle I know.


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2011)

Crackle said:


> That was several months ago. I have moved on from 'like' to 'intense dislike'. Fickle I know.




I like your style, Cracks!

My brother in law used to change football allegiances at half-time depending on the score


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jan 2011)

... of course we could get our own back and email a complain every week when one of their (or their contractor's) vehicles parks on a pavement?


----------



## asterix (16 Jan 2011)

Have sent comment. His remarks are quite unnecessary and not at all amusing.


----------



## johnr (18 Jan 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> Nick who?




+ 1


----------



## sparty69 (20 Jan 2011)

Calm down dears, it's only a b list celeb!. No-one with any sense watches/listens to these people anyway. Now everyone take a deep breath, relax and enjoy your cycling   .


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jan 2011)

sparty69 said:


> Calm down dears, it's only a b list celeb!. No-one with any sense watches/listens to these people anyway. Now everyone take a deep breath, relax and enjoy your cycling   .



7,000 or so people "follow" him on Twitter.

That's quite a few motorists being given the impression that lane splitting cyclists are the authors of their own misfortune, and that cyclists in general deserve what's coming to them because some break traffic law (given that Knowles doesn't know the law, thinking that filtering is not legal, perhaps even more worrying).


----------



## hairyfrog (21 Jan 2011)

Good grief guys you really are sounding like a bunch of evangelists. His comments weren't made seriously in a documentary.
Get a blinking grip, this kind of hysteria is what makes motorists think us cyclists are a bunch of
self serving weirdos !


----------



## Garz (21 Jan 2011)

You know... that kind of comment is easily digested as a five post troll





People in his position do not need to stoop low having digs at serious subjects, he's hardly a comedian who can get away with pulling off any 'comments' in this way. It is time to move on anyway, he is easy to flick over to something else as neither he nor the programs he features in would be interesting.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jan 2011)

hairyfrog said:


> Good grief guys you really are sounding like a bunch of evangelists. His comments weren't made seriously in a documentary.
> Get a blinking grip, this kind of hysteria is what makes motorists think us cyclists are a bunch of
> self serving weirdos !



It's funny in a context where such a thing would be so unlikely as to be laughable. That's not the case in the UK.


----------



## mgarl10024 (22 Jan 2011)

It's a shame that there aren't more positive cycling programmes on the Beeb. "Britain By Bike" was pretty good though.


----------



## Garz (22 Jan 2011)

The only negative thing about that series was she hardly ever spent much time on the bike and was seen pushing it around a lot.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jan 2011)

Garz said:


> The only negative thing about that series was she hardly ever spent much time on the bike and was seen pushing it around a lot.



Sounds reasonably like cycle touring then?


----------



## hairyfrog (23 Jan 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> It's funny in a context where such a thing would be so unlikely as to be laughable. That's not the case in the UK.




The point I am making is that we need to be careful here to keep things in proportion.
This thread has gone fairly postal on this guys ass and as far as I can see it's over some throw away comments
he made in a not serious situation. That's all I'm saying.

I am not trolling (in response to another posters comment). I just happen to think that to be taken
seriously you have to respond appropriately or non cyclists will think us a bit daft!


----------



## Garz (23 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Sounds reasonably like cycle touring then?



Maybe in some sense, however I got the feeling it was more a case of get the car (or train) to film location and spend minimal time on the bike. I take it you didn't watch the series then?


----------



## joebingo (25 Jan 2011)

Garz said:


> The only negative thing about that series was she hardly ever spent much time on the bike and was seen pushing it around a lot.



But then it would have to been called britain on a bike.


----------

